# Available dogs - Lancaster TX municipal shelter - goldens, sweet tripod, adorable



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

This is a municipal shelter and is open from 7AM-6PM every weekday and 10-12 on Saturdays. Adoption fee is $25 + cost of prepaid rabies vaccination ($17)- adopter is responsible for s/n within 30 days. I can pull from this shelter for folks and arrange transport (or get photos if someone is interested in a specific dog.) 

Lots of pits and pit mixes, but these are the standouts: 
Golden Retrievers (2), M&F, found running stray together. Purebred, in very good condition if a bit chunky. Time is officially UP - URGENT. Youngish adults.

Tripod muttly dog (maybe pit X?) - adorable fawn/buckskin colored muttly boy missing a front leg. SUPER sweet and kissy. 

ADORABLE smallish (12 pounds or so?) solid black, chih or terrier X - standup ears, curly tail, ADORABLE. Shorthaired and VERY kissy. Found with senior beagle (F) who was also super sweet.

Senior beagle girl, found with small dog above. Stressed out and grey face but sweet, quiet girl.

Black lab X puppy approx 4 mos, male, VERY cute and bouncy. 

Sweet black/tan Chih, maybe 3 pounds? VERY tiny. Female (I think - forgot to take my paper in to write these down.) 


Lancaster City Animal Control
- maps.google.com
700 E Main St, Lancaster, TX - (972) 227-1342


----------

